# How to use IRC chat?



## Deleted member 63539 (Sep 4, 2020)

It's stupid but how to setup an IRC chat client and join an IRC channel? I have followed the instructions on the internet but I can't join any channels


----------



## ekvz (Sep 4, 2020)

`/join #channel`? If you are looking for a graphical client irc/hexchat could be worth looking into.


----------



## mark_j (Sep 4, 2020)

sysctl said:


> It's stupid but how to setup an IRC chat client and join an IRC channel? I have followed the instructions on the internet but I can't join any channels


Install irc/irssi, open a shell and join a server:
`$ irssi -c irc.efnet.org`
The once in there, use:
`/join freebsd`

It's a very powerful client. Tons of useful scripts here

If you want to stay in irc, something like `screen`is useful so you can attach from another computer, for example.


----------



## a6h (Sep 4, 2020)

Example for joining to #FreeBSD, ##C and ##asm on FreeNode:

Some tiny configurations on ~/.irssi/config
`$ vi ~/.irssi/config`

```
name:yourName
user:yourUserName
nick:yourNickName
```

Running program:
`$ irssi`

Adding server:
`/server add -auto -network Freenode chat.freenode.net 6697`

Handling unsername/password:
`/network add -sasl_username yourUserName -sasl_password yourPassword -sasl_mechanism PLAIN Freenode`

Joining to few channels:
`/channel add -auto #freebsd Freenode`
`/channel add -auto ##c Freenode`
`/channel add -auto ##asm Freenode`

Highlight nickname for better readability:
`/set hilight_nick_matches_everywhere on`

You can change the layout with shortcuts, then:
`/layout save`

Sending message to someone:
`/msg Somebody test`

Exit:
`/exit`


----------



## Lamia (Sep 4, 2020)

vigole said:


> Example for joining to #FreeBSD, ##C and ##asm on FreeNode:
> 
> Some tiny configurations on ~/.irssi/config
> `$ vi ~/.irssi/config`
> ...


!seen SOMEBODY tell when and where last somebody was last online. I hope it still works.
I like irssi but it's been ages I used it last. I would want to get back to irc; mattermost with its several bridges is currently being explored.


----------



## a6h (Sep 4, 2020)

Lamia said:


> !seen SOMEBODY tell when and where last somebody was last online. I hope it still works.


I didn't know that. Thanks. I'll try that. IRC is always fun. But unfortunately very low traffic recently. I don't know why and I can't put my finger on it.


----------



## ekvz (Sep 4, 2020)

vigole said:


> I didn't know that. Thanks. I'll try that. IRC is always fun. But unfortunately very low traffic recently. I don't know why and I can't put my finger on it.



A couple of days ago i would have inflated the stats a bit but freenode insisted i use a non throwaway account to register and without having a registered nick i can't join the channel. Maybe when i find the nerve to setup a non throwaway throwaway account i'll join the fun.


----------



## mark_j (Sep 5, 2020)

Are you sure it really needs a valid one?
Most of those don't require any sort of valid email address (that I have found). I think it's only used in the event of a lost password. I guess it depends on the IRC server network.

IRC is sort of like the hotline of our time. (For those who can't be bothered, it was a bit like IRC with file transfers, chat etc, but really an Apple-based product - though there were clients for Windoze). It was used by more "nerdier" people.

You know how it is, everybody writes LOL nowadays, but back 10+ years, only us l33t h4x0rS used that terminology.  

Anyway, I digress.


----------



## Lamia (Sep 5, 2020)

vigole said:


> But unfortunately very low traffic recently.


That's one if the reasons it worth exploring the competitive collaborative tools - slack, matrix, mastodon, etc. Having a PKG/port that connects to all is awesome. That's what Mattermost does. And here is its IRC bridge.


----------



## a6h (Sep 5, 2020)

Lamia said:


> That's one if the reasons it worth exploring the competitive collaborative tools


Those are great tools, but at least for my psyche, they are too invasive. People who are using them, expect a 24/7 involvement from other recipients. For me that's a big No No.


----------



## a6h (Sep 5, 2020)

getopt said:


> BTW I moved from irc/irssi to irc/weechat which is IMO easier to use.


I agree. By the way if someone prefer to stay on GUI, irc/hexchat is a fine program too. It doesn't have to be CLI-only. irc/irssi is my favourite, but that's only my personal preference.


----------



## Lamia (Sep 5, 2020)

vigole said:


> Those are great tools, but at least for my psyche, they are too invasive. People who are using them, expect a 24/7 involvement from other recipients. For me that's a big No No.


I'm on it. I prefer using one client for all - not several apps/messengers. 

I made to remember Meebo. They have a cool app that would integrate any chat - Yahoo, facebook, msn, aol, etc - back then.


----------



## getopt (Sep 5, 2020)

vigole said:


> But unfortunately very low traffic recently.


If you are not a friend of unrelated and noisy chit-chat then see it as a feature.
Just write your question and wait. Do not expect an immediate answer. Be patient. And avoid social talk on tech channels.


----------



## ekvz (Sep 5, 2020)

mark_j said:


> Are you sure it really needs a valid one?
> Most of those don't require any sort of valid email address (that I have found). I think it's only used in the event of a lost password. I guess it depends on the IRC server network.



Well, i thought it would. I haven't been to IRC in quite some time and i've not been much on FreeNode at all. I vaguely remember at least Rizon actually sending confirmations but i might be wrong. I guess i'll just try it with some random nickname and see what happens.



Lamia said:


> That's one if the reasons it worth exploring the competitive collaborative tools - slack, matrix, mastodon, etc. Having a PKG/port that connects to all is awesome. That's what Mattermost does. And here is its IRC bridge.



I haven't seen anything yet that (to me) would be a worthy IRC replacement. The problem with bridges is that those could be deprecated pretty much any time in the future (slack did this if i remember correctly) and i don't like the idea of pushing some service i don't actually like when they could take my method of use away the second they feel like they have reached critical mass and don't have a need to make compromises anymore.



Lamia said:


> I'm on it. I prefer using one client for all - not several apps/messengers.
> 
> I made to remember Meebo. They have a cool app that would integrate any chat - Yahoo, facebook, msn, aol, etc - back then.



In theory i agree. If there absolutely has to be fragmentation having a single unified client would be nice but i think it would be better to try to address the fragmentation issue first. Also from my experience a client exclusively made for a single protocol has a better chance to actually also support the lesser used features while allowing for more choice of clients to begin with. From the top of my head i could only list 2 multiprotocol clients: Pidgin and Trillian. With the latter likely Windows only or even dead for decades.


----------

